# Onboarding at Grubhub today, Flex is ridiculously slow.



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I've decided to branch out after three weeks of Flex being slow in Portland. There's no Grubhub forum on here, so I thought I'd check to see if anyone else has had experiences with the company. It's about my only option here as far as delivery contracting goes, since my car is too old for Uber (2001).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There is a thead called Deliver. People who do door dash, postmates, uber eats etc post there.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

When you said flex is slow, is it because you getting no blocks?


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

How did the onboarding for GrubHub work out Dawn? I ended up getting a regular job working for Reddaway trucking as a temp to hire position, but I am still going to do Flex on the side. It is data entry not driving the trucks lol. I don't think I can handle those big rigs like my dad does.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> I don't think I can handle those big rigs like my dad does.


I'll bet you could.  I can just hear you now squawking on the CB radio, rolling down the highway....

"...breaker 1-9...breaker 1-9... this is the Monkey Mama, anybody got their ears on, come back ?..."

"...Monkey Mama, this is the Rubber Duck, I'm east bound and down and I'm looking out for smokey....."


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

10-4


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone have the link to the actual driver app? Ive on boarded and have the when i work app for scheduling yet sumhow deleted the driver app and can not get a response from anyone at GH. Anyone able to help me out here?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's the same app bro. Go watch the videos again.


----------

